# is it worth to start a business in Thailand?



## Akira

Hi, guys,

I wish someone having experience in business running in Thailand can tell me if start a new business or buying an existing one really worth to be done in Thailand?

I live in London, have some money to buy a nice restaurant there, I have 12 years experience, speak 4 languages. And God know, in London you can find a pretty profitable business for every budget you have! But the thing is, as you all know well, when you visit Thailand, you tell yourself, what do I do in rainy London, when I can run a quiet nice guest house, with a diving school, drinking G&T looking the down...
May be it's a common mistake. So, I contacted some business agents and some owners-sellers as well, and everyone tell me it's so easy, I don't rely need 
a real partner, I can find some fake ones. And receiving some financial information about business to sell I see some nice and profitable guest-houses to buy in rush!

What do you think about, guys? I don't really know Thailand, and wish to start alone. 
Can you give just your point of view about difficulties to run falang's business here and your point of view about the REAL profitability here?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Akira said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> I wish someone having experience in business running in Thailand can tell me if start a new business or buying an existing one really worth to be done in Thailand?
> 
> I live in London, have some money to buy a nice restaurant there, I have 12 years experience, speak 4 languages. And God know, in London you can find a pretty profitable business for every budget you have! But the thing is, as you all know well, when you visit Thailand, you tell yourself, what do I do in rainy London, when I can run a quiet nice guest house, with a diving school, drinking G&T looking the down...
> May be it's a common mistake. So, I contacted some business agents and some owners-sellers as well, and everyone tell me it's so easy, I don't rely need
> a real partner, I can find some fake ones. And receiving some financial information about business to sell I see some nice and profitable guest-houses to buy in rush!
> 
> What do you think about, guys? I don't really know Thailand, and wish to start alone.
> Can you give just your point of view about difficulties to run falang's business here and your point of view about the REAL profitability here?
> 
> Thanks


A lot of farrangs open small businesses in Thailand. Not a lot get rich though, mostly they just about get by. Partly this is because a Thai can live very cheaply and pay is very low, so they run their businesses at low rates. Its the same anywhere, its hard to get rich in a poor country


----------



## Acid_Crow

For me atleast, it's better to work my ass off for a couple of months in another country (Norway atm), then trying to get by with a thai-income. I do have a small business in Thailand, and me and my wife could perhaps live off it alone, but only just. 

And since I like fancy cars and big-screen tv's, it just aint enough.

However, if you got a larger operation, say a guesthouse with restaurant etc, it might be another story. But imo, any tourist-oriented business is a long-shot.


----------



## Akira

Thanks for share your points of view, guys, I think about guest-house, and you find some nice things to buy.

But I still wondering if I can be absolutely sure about the security as the owner of the business, and have the same rights as the Thai people. 
I thunk about London, everything is easy here, UK doesn't care about your origins, just be fair and pay your taxes. In Thailand it seem be different for falangs.


----------

